# Yoshi pics - Warm laundry photo shoot



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

He jumped into the laundry basket when I pulled everything out of the dryer just now. So I carried the basket (w/ him in it) into the bedroom and dumped it all out. He was so **** cute....so I grabbed the camera.....




























"Look at my beautiful adult teeth, mom!"



























Looks like he's about to give me the finger in this one...


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My cat's like helping with the laundry too, as soon as I dump the warm laundry on the bed to fold they decide it's a nice place for a lie down.
As always Yoshi is just incredibly photogenic.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Preciousness!!!!!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

The last picture reminds me more of "The Thinker", than preparing for the finger


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart He's so adorable


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Gorgeous photos, really beautiful.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yoshi is BEAUTIFUL. What camera do you have? Sorry if this has been asked before..


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness.. Eery picture of him I see just makes my heart melt that much more! He is a very very photogenic little man.. How adorable!

Apollo will come running when he sees my clean laundry basket - even if he's sleeping, he knows what time it is... Time to burrow under warm, clean clothes and take a nap lol.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

blondie1483 said:


> Yoshi is BEAUTIFUL. What camera do you have? Sorry if this has been asked before..


It's a Nikon D70s (an older DLSR) w/ Sigma 18-200mm. I use an external flash, which I aim at the white ceiling to bounce it off of....that way no red or glowing eyes. It's a must have for sure.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

What a gorgeous Meezer! I love the yawn pic!


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

OMG - Yoshi is beautiful...and the most photogenic cat I've seen so far. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

princessbear said:


> OMG - Yoshi is beautiful...and the most photogenic cat I've seen so far. Thanks for sharing the pics.


Awwwwww....thanks! Yoshi is blushing right now.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

What we need is a pose off between Yoshi and Fred.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> It's a Nikon D70s (an older DLSR) w/ Sigma 18-200mm. I use an external flash, which I aim at the white ceiling to bounce it off of....that way no red or glowing eyes. It's a must have for sure.


Nice! My DBF just got a D90 not long ago; not sure what lenses he has; his wonderful girlfriend P) got him an external flash as well. He needs to step his game up.

GORGEOUS pix once again!


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Squee! he looks so fuzzy!!

I wondered if that was a macro lens. That's some incredible close up detail : )


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

I am in love with these kitties!!! I have always wanted a siamese. They look so adorable.


----------



## lessgravity (Oct 4, 2011)

He is so gorgeous. Is it weird that I noticed how lovely his teeth look?


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

lol that made my day and l like the last picture. It dose like he is going to tell you off lol. Cutie dose the same with the clean clothes.


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

He is so beautiful! Also gorgeous pics!


----------



## BoBear (Sep 8, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> He jumped into the laundry basket when I pulled everything out of the dryer just now. So I carried the basket (w/ him in it) into the bedroom and dumped it all out. He was so **** cute....so I grabbed the camera.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great snapshots!!!! Loved the last one! Looks like he's willing to fight you for the warm, soft, cozy spot! Stunning eyes on the kitty too!


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Uggh I hate you and your amazing pictures.... ok I lied I dont hate you I just LOVE your awesome pictures and its gonna be YOU that makes me go out and buy a better camera again since I was dumb and sold my rebel... ok im done sulking now, just wanna say...gorgeous kitty and pictures!!


----------

